# New home for my two lovely birds?



## diddy (Feb 9, 2007)

I know this isn't a UK site but in the hope that people from the UK may look at this here goes..
I have two pigeons they are just standard pigeons found as babies in the town center and hand reared. The live outside in their own loft and come and go as they please, they are never shut in and have been free since September 2006. They are male and female only about 8 mths old and are in super condition and look beautiful. They are both hand tame and really lovely. I am going to work abroad and there will be no one to feed and water them and give them the attention they look for and need. I'm sooo upset but I want to find them a really nice home with someone who loves pigeons and wants to have them whizzing around their house and garden (and sitting on their head!) Does anyone want two really lovely birds - free to a very very good home?


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Diddy,

Where do you live in the UK?

Tania


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

wish i lived closer.i would take them.


----------



## diddy (Feb 9, 2007)

kittypaws said:


> Hi Diddy,
> 
> Where do you live in the UK?
> 
> Tania



I live near Ascot in Berkshire ;-)


----------

